

Startup Quote: Spencer Fry, co-founder, Carbonmade - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3424857318

======
raychancc
You cannot rest the fate of your business and your personal livelihood on top
of another person’s platform.

\- Spencer Fry (@spencerfry)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3424857318>

